# Repeated iui failure - any hope??



## Hopingfor2 (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi

I am new to this, but DW and I have been trying for number 2 via MFS for 18 months now. We have had 12 natural iuid cycles this time with no BFPs! Our DD was conceived on our 3rd iuid (same donor) and has just turned 3. I have just been given clomid 100 mg to try and improve things but as all tests and tubes are clear will have to wait and see. I am 40 with amh of 4.6 so apparently IVF isn't an option and as we live quite a distance from the clinic they haven't felt the benefit of fertility drugs would outweigh the extra travelling.

Does anyone else have experience of sucess after multiple iui failures? Needing a bit of hope....

Good luck to everyone else out there trying as our DD is worth all the tears and heartache.


----------



## Candy76 (Feb 19, 2011)

Welcome Hopingfor2!
Sorry to hear you are having a hard time.
Why is IVF not an option? My DW had IVF with an AMH of 1.? and got 5 eggs out, four of which fertilised. Had maximum drugs, mind.
Anyway, hope the clomid will sort you out and that you are lucky this time!


----------



## Hopingfor2 (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi Candy 76, thanks for responding.  Regarding IVF the consultant has told us that at age 40 with low AMH my egg reserve isn't great and chances of success aren't much better than iui. That said there seemed to be a great deal of reading of results tables going on which at 40 are never optomistic! All the results tables were based on AMH levels and as it is a relatively new test we didn't feel the results were a clear indication (or maybe that was wishful thinking!) As we pointed out, if we don't come its never going to happen... so fingers crossed for the clomid.


----------



## BecsW (Jun 14, 2009)

Hi Hoping, we were at MFS to conceive our son. We moved to aclinic nearer home for ease of travel to ttc no. 2 and had 5IUIs there and an IVF. The clinic wanted us to try one more IUI  and then move onto one or two tries or medicated IUI when I said-Enough! Move us onto IVF right now. (I am 3. So they moved us on and I am gald they did as they found I had egg quality issues. We went back to MFS for a further IVF. My AMH was 10 I think. They gave me a short protocol antagonist cycle with a flare-sorry it's so jargoned but basically it means that I didn't have to down regulate and they gave me a really high whack of stimulation drugs for about 10 days, needing frequent scanning. We got lots of eggs this way which at least maximised our chances-so much better than IUI. 

There is some new research out suggesting women of about 40 don't do so well with stim drugs and that it possibly reduces the quality of their eggs but this research is new and further studies are needed to be certain that this is the case I think. So some clinics, eg Lister in London, often do natural IVF-ie they collect the one egg you have naturally produced without you taking any drugs and fertilise then put it back. This way helping you along with the fertilising process but without the drugs potentially compromisingt he quality of your egg.

I would not continue with IUI if I was in your situation but insist on something with a higher chance of success.
I hope it all works out for you,
Best Wishes,
Becs


----------



## Pinky Dinky Doo (Apr 4, 2010)

I didn't want to read and run but I'm in a bit of a rush so apologies.........  I was 39.  Had 9 iuis and no success (one miscarriage).  Decided to opt for IVF.  Got rubbish response but  produced 3 eggs so better than the medicated Iuis which was 1 or 2 eggs........  Decided not to bother with IVF as only 3 follicles (actually I suspect there might have been 4, cos one was small....).  Went for iui number 10 and had twins.  I'd ask for a massive dose of the drugs if I were you, to try and produce 3+ follicles.  If you don't respond for IVF you can always switch back to Iui with higher chance of success.......


----------

